
Alternative to Node – Build Your TypeScript for JVM and Browser - soyking
https://1c.const.one/#/whatis
======
tony_ken
It looks nice. Is it stable enough since I find that the current version is
6.8.16 (seems high?) ?

~~~
wizawu
I would not recommend you to use it in production by now. 1c is evolved from
another tool I developed for building front-end projects (for over a year in
production). When I forked from the previous project, I decided to continue
its version number. It is still an immature project but is surely aimed at
production-use and under active development.

